# Daisy behaving a bit strange?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy was panting tonight before we went on our walk. I checked that she had water and offered it to her but she wasn't interested. She was fine on her walk but when we got back she was panting again and trying to dig the laminate! She is now laying down but her breathing still seems quite heavy.

She has been like this before but I had put it down to the hot weather.

Any ideas? xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady does the digging at the laminate at times...it's like she can't decide where to lay down...ocasionally she will do the panting thing too. it never lasts all that long and for her I think it is because she did get hot and she tries to find somewhere cool to lie down...instinct for dogs is to dig to cooler dirt to lie in....maybe put a towel in the freezer for a bit and see if she wants to lie on it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you put your heating on, now its cooled down?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo and Gypsy do that from time to time well no the digging Gypsy just does that to be comfy. 

but the panting is odd but doesnt last too long.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Have you put your heating on, now its cooled down?


No, I am really mean and refusing to put it on until after half term!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Sezra said:


> No, I am really mean and refusing to put it on until after half term!


Haha! Me too! I'm trying to hold off til November!!
Heating off=money saved, money saved=nice new things for Pip!!
X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oops my heating is on .. and door open for puppy toilet training :S


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> No, I am really mean and refusing to put it on until after half term!


Well get this......all summer my rads have been coming on when I put hot water on and now its getting a bit cooler and I try to put heating on I have been informed that to get the heating to come on don't press button for heating, put the water on!!!!!!!!
Bloody electricians makes rubbish plumbers!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Now that would confuse things .. just press all the buttons and hope for the best :S


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

And it that doesn't work just switch off wait 20 seconds and switch on ............ or as the experts say "Power Cycle"


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Daisy still panting or has she settled?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

As for dogs scratching on the floor .. Im not sure why they do it .. ???


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Is Daisy still panting or has she settled?


She is fine now thank you, asleep under the table where I am working (well trying to work! ) x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie has started doing this tonight, was scratching at the laminate in the kitchen and has now come in the living room and is doing the same thing to the carpet??
We haven't got our heating on (similar problems to Karen!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure what the panting is for Sarah. It is quite warm still. I noticed Obi stopping for a rest under trees today. Just keep an eye on her and make sure her water intake is ok.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. I am such a worrier!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie does this a lot and I think he just gets too hot! He always scratches whatever he lays down on whether it is tiles or blanket, think it must be a natural instinct to get their bed ready?

Although the weather is gloomy it is still quite warm in my opinion and our houses do heat up quickly - I am still opening windows after we have had Edie out for a walk to help cool him down - don't know how long that will last though - aren't they predicting -20 this October?!!!! (they being our ever reliable weather forcasters )


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Eddie does this a lot and I think he just gets too hot! He always scratches whatever he lays down on whether it is tiles or blanket, think it must be a natural instinct to get their bed ready?
> 
> Although the weather is gloomy it is still quite warm in my opinion and our houses do heat up quickly - I am still opening windows after we have had Edie out for a walk to help cool him down - don't know how long that will last though - aren't they predicting -20 this October?!!!! (they being our ever reliable weather forcasters )


All sounds quite normal then! 

Really -20! I haven't looked at the news or anything for the last month so I hadn't heard that! Time to dig out the woollies! :twothumbs:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine dig on the tiles then lay somewhere else ... funny cockapoos .. they do make me smile xxx


----------

